# Sabine National Wildlife Refuge



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

Has anyone fished the refuge? Thinking about trying it out.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I fished it once, right after they opened it back up after Harvey. It was awesome. I was back in the marsh as far as I could get and had the place to myself. I caught and released my limit of good reds in the 3-6# range by early afternoon. It probably gets more pressure now due to it being public and landowners finally taking advantage of Louisiana's asinine tidal access laws.

Nate


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info. How much grass and can you fish it in 17ft. Maverick


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

I went into the refuge not long after it opened up this year. I went in the area near Johnson Bayou. Water was still off color but widgeon grass was already present. I run a home built FS18. You shouldn’t have any issues with a 17’ Maverick. I’ll add, I’m not very familiar with the refuge but want to do more exploring this year.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Interested in trying to fish some of the marshes on the Louisiana side of Sabine. Does the Access law apply to that area? I had never heard of that until reading this.


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

I recently talk to the Terrebonne Parish Sheriff Department about the posted land there. They said that if the land does not a man made structure like a locked gate you can fish but don’t get on the land or hunt there


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

Clubhunter said:


> Interested in trying to fish some of the marshes on the Louisiana side of Sabine. Does the Access law apply to that area? I had never heard of that until reading this.


Yes, the LA access laws apply as well, but the refuge is public. 

I haven’t had any personal experiences but have heard of folks getting run out of areas considered private property but that’s during waterfowl season and during redfish tournaments when some tend to “burn” through.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Kirby Cole said:


> Thanks for the info. How much grass and can you fish it in 17ft. Maverick


You can fish it in a hull like that if there isn’t a north wind, but don’t get stuck back in there when the tide starts dropping. It would get shallow.

Nate


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Any available boat ramps near to area?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

There is a public ramp at:
101–1183 Holly Beach Hwy
Hackberry, LA 70631
United States
You can launch inside or outside the weir. There is another ramp further north I think.

Nate


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

Clubhunter said:


> Any available boat ramps near to area?


Well, depends, especially where you want to go into the refuge. There’s a boat launch on the LA side on Deep Bayou Road that puts you into Johnson Bayou. It’s about a 5 mile boat ride from the launch into Sabine Lake. From there you can run NE and access the refuge via Willow Bayou.

If you want to access the refuge via Blacks Bayou, probably best to launch at the public launch on TX 1006 in Orange, TX and run down Adams Bayou cross over intercoastal and run down Burton Ditch, or run down intercoastal till you get to Blacks Bayou. 

Not any real easy short way to get into refuge.


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

Just seeing Whitedog’s reply. The launches I noted would be for access to the refuge from the adjacent Sabine Lake area.


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

MichaelC59 said:


> Just seeing Whitedog’s reply. The launches I noted would be for access to the refuge from the adjacent Sabine Lake area.


Is it true you can only use big motors in marsh and how clean is water now


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

I believe there is a max 40 hp limit on outboards but not 100% sure. 

As for current water clarity I haven’t been in since late March. With all the rain lately Sabine Lake is fresh and muddy along with high tides, I’d guess the water clarity is probably sub par. But I’d rather someone else provide a comment that would have recent first hand knowledge.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Maybe just go check it out on your own rather relying on what folks on the internet say. Exploring is half the fun.


----------



## Kirby Cole (Oct 28, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> Maybe just go check it out on your own rather relying on what folks on the internet say. Exploring is half the fun.


Think I will, I know everything east is muddy


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

There didn’t use to be a HP restriction, but you can confirm online. I was in there with a 70 hp and I looked hard to confirm I could do it specifically because there is a 40 hp limit on Lacassine. They may not allow mud motors, but I can’t remember.

Nate


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Make a set of 39hp decals for your motor and get it on.


----------

